# What is a Roxul Safe n Sound alternative in the US?



## scyce

It looks like Roxul Safe n Sound is only available in Canada. What is a comparable product in the US?
Or is 'pink stuff' with double drywall good enough. This is for a basement HT.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape

You can just use standard wall insulation. If you want a little extra, you can use R19 in a 3.5" cavity but not really necessary. Roxul will give a small improvement in isolation but not a lot for the money spent.

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb

The big selling feature of SafeNsound is its fire rated where regular insulation is not.


----------



## scyce

Thanks... Do you recommend staggered studs for the walls that are not against the cinder block walls?


----------



## tonyvdb

It wont hurt and really improves the sound proofing qualities of the wall.


----------



## bpape

It all depends on what the other side of the wall is exposed to. If it's going to be drywalled, then either do that, or better, build 2 separate walls and drywall only the outside of each wall. This provides better isolation and also deepens the insulated cavity which drops the resonant frequency of the structure.

Bryan


----------

